# How to convince my parents to let me adopt a hedgie?



## bessie2 (Dec 23, 2013)

First off, merry Christmas everyone! 

So for Christmas this year, I asked for permission to get a hedgehog. Unfortunately, I ended up with a sweater and some socks. Very kind of my parents, but let me hopes down a bit. :-/

I am not giving up, however! My birthday is in March, and hopefully I'll be able to convince my parents to give me permission in adopting a hedgie. I have all the money for the hedgehog, cage, heat lamp, wheel, bedding, water bottle, food dish, etc... I'd pay for everything. But still, it's a no go. :-(

What do you guys suggest in convincing my parents to let me get a hedgie? I already offered to pay for him 100% myself, I made a powepoint and presented it to them, and I've told them random facts about hedgies here and there. My grades are all A's and I've always been great with pets.

Help?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

You definitely sound prepared!

Have you read through "West Coast Hedgehogs" care book? You can download it online for free! Maybe ask them to glance through it.

They must have some concern that is holding them back. I would try to find out what exactly is keeping them from giving you the green light on it...and then try to figure out how to convince them from there. Good luck!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Honestly? It sounds like you're doing everything you can do. You've already covered my main suggestions: earn the money to take care of the animal on your own, and show that you know your stuff on how to care for the animal. I don't think there's much more you can do other than wait and see. Make sure you don't nag them - it's not likely to help your case, and will probably hurt it instead by annoying them. If they really don't want you to get a pet...there's not a whole lot you can do, unfortunately. Good luck, though! I know it's hard to deal with parents that aren't big on animals or disagree with your desire to have one. I got lucky that my mom was willing to help me convince my dad into letting me get a small animal for a pet.


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 23, 2013)

sklock65 said:


> You definitely sound prepared!
> 
> Have you read through "West Coast Hedgehogs" care book? You can download it online for free! Maybe ask them to glance through it.
> 
> ...


 I have not read that yet, but I think I'll go download it right now! Thank you! And that's a good idea, I'll have to ask them sometime. I'll be posting updates, so check back and their reason may be up. Thanks for the help! 



Lilysmommy said:


> Honestly? It sounds like you're doing everything you can do. You've already covered my main suggestions: earn the money to take care of the animal on your own, and show that you know your stuff on how to care for the animal. I don't think there's much more you can do other than wait and see. Make sure you don't nag them - it's not likely to help your case, and will probably hurt it instead by annoying them. If they really don't want you to get a pet...there's not a whole lot you can do, unfortunately. Good luck, though! I know it's hard to deal with parents that aren't big on animals or disagree with your desire to have one. I got lucky that my mom was willing to help me convince my dad into letting me get a small animal for a pet.


That sounds good. My mom isn't as against it, hopefully she'll help me too. :-D Thank you!


----------



## ellarjones (Nov 20, 2013)

I had the exact same issue, and now a year later, I am a proud hedgehog owner! I made great grades and offered to pay. I think what finally helped them come around was the fact that I had wanted one for so long. Once I proved it wasn't just a phase, they finally allowed me to get a lil guy. Also it helped that I got mine for free, so it seemed like it was very likely to happen. All I can say is prove you still want this pet (and are willing to put in the work), and you can make it happen. Good Luck!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Last year, someone posted their story of how their family got a hedgehog. I don't remember enough keywords to pull it from the archives, but effectively, the daughter wanted one, and dad said no. Daughter got a small stuffed hedgehog, and put it on the computer so it was watching dad every night he used the computer. No nagging, no fussing, just a quiet reminder of adorable hedgehog staring at him, every night.

A year later, he caved. And when they brought the hedgehog home, not only was their daughter still excited and responsible and otherwise not-just-a-phase, but the big, tough marine-dad was completely won over by their moody ball of spikes.


----------



## lillys_2901 (Dec 26, 2013)

Well... I just got my hedgehog this past July, and it took a lot of convincing as well. What I did was make both a persuasive essay and power point. The persuasive essay displayed my knowledge on caring for a hedgehog and why I think I am fit to own one, and the power point included the pros and cons (along with some cute pics, which definitely persuaded my dad  ) Let them know that hedgehogs are overall low maintenance and they wouldn't have to care for it at all. I ended up paying for everything as well. My advice is to not BEG for one, but act mature when asking for one. Though all of this may seem like a lot, it worked for me! I know you already did the power point, but it might help.


----------



## Hedther27 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ask them why they dont want you to have any and tell them there is nothing to worry about and that hedgehogs arent like "that", whatever they're concerned with. Like what happened to me, my mom and sister doesnt like animals coz of their fur and coz they might bite so i just told them that hedgehogs doesnt bite and it doesnt have fur and after a while they agreed to let me have one. Know their reasons first and find a way to turn things around, that always works for me. Hope i helped.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Be careful about understating or lying about certain things though. For instance, a few things that are often iffy factors for a lot of people & parents - they do require vet care and that can be quite expensive, since you need an exotic vet. You will have a poopy wheel to clean, and many people are very grossed out by the thought of a poopy wheel in their tub or sink (ditto with hedgie liners going through the washer & dryer, though nothing's going to get left behind to get on clothes). And hedgehogs almost always need some kind of additional heating set up, and some people aren't okay with having a heating set up left on while no one's home. It is safe with the proper precautions, but make sure your parents do understand these things. Too often we see situations where kids have a hedgie, hedgie gets sick or needs heating, and parents aren't willing to provide it because they don't know it's necessary.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

As kelsey said, do not understate or sugar-coat anything. You must have a new presentation and and back-up plans if ever and about certain unavoidable things like when your hedgie gets sick, what're you gonna do if your family goes out for a vacation, if your hedgie escapes or how you would deal if it (God forbid) dies.

I had the same dilemma with my parents as you have 15 years ago, the only thing is that i was wanting to get snakes lol..


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you guys, I really appreciate all the replies! I'm going to wait for a bit to talk to my parents again about it- considering it was just Christmas.

I really appreciate all of your stories and advice. Thanks a ton everyone!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah you know preparing for christmas and new year is kinda pricey too especially for parents. Just wait for the right timing when all the expenses are down


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wil do! I'm also offering to pay for everything, so that should help. :-D


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Definitely. Good thing you have your savings up haha


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 23, 2013)

For sure haha! I've been saving for quite some time now.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

And if they still have concerns they can always come here and ask questions.


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

Many moons ago I had an anti pet Mother.

What finally won her over was that we found a dog that needed to be rescued. We convincined her to just go look at him. That was all it took. Best dog ever too. Somehow we managed to get a hamster and a snake after that.

We are a big animal loving family. Our kids have had all sorts of critters. The only one we said no to was a Sugar Glider. They did power points and persuasive essays and even a care schedule. But I knew how noisy they could be at night, and held firm on the no, we got a snake instead, and an aquatic frog.

I agree that you really need to know why they are saying no. It is a fair question if asked respectfully. How old are you?


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll be sure to show them the website! 

I'm 14, soon to be 15.

Update- My mother just told me that she's not strongly opposed to getting a hedgie... Whoo! She may talk to my dad about getting one. Hopefully I'll be able to respectfully ask why he would be opposed to getting one when that comes up.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Honestly since you are not yet eighteen, and I am not sure 15 is old enough to have a job...it could be because vet care will fall to them. 

If they don't want to be ones to take the hedgie to the vet then I wouldn't do it. It would not be fun ofr you watch your hedgie get sick and you not be able to get it vet care. Signing papers at a vets is a legal document so you wouldn't be able to do it yourself.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haley said:


> We are a big animal loving family. Our kids have had all sorts of critters. The only one we said no to was a Sugar Glider. They did power points and persuasive essays and even a care schedule. But I knew how noisy they could be at night, and held firm on the no, we got a snake instead, and an aquatic frog.


I have my sugar glider cage just about 5 inches away from my bed. Thankfully, mine is a quite one. She crabs when i hit the cage with my arm though. In my defense, i'm asleep when i do lol.. i've never heard her bark. The noisiest pet i have is a ****atiel during the day and a tokay gecko at night


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 23, 2013)

I actually do have a stable job, but thank you for the concern. 

And they all seem like such great pets!


----------



## Indidoodah (Dec 25, 2013)

Maybe it could be partly your age, I know my parents didn't let me get pets but when I turned 18 they weren't as strict


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's true. Thank you.


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

Tongue_Flicker said:


> I have my sugar glider cage just about 5 inches away from my bed. Thankfully, mine is a quite one. She crabs when i hit the cage with my arm though. In my defense, i'm asleep when i do lol.. i've never heard her bark. The noisiest pet i have is a ****atiel during the day and a tokay gecko at night


Ha! We had the grumpiest ****atiel. He was loud if he wanted to be.

All my reptiles have been quiet sorts, thank goodness.

Bessie2- Maybe they are waiting to make sure you don't lose intrest. I think 14 going on 15 is a good age for a Hedgie owner. My daughter is 15 and she does great with Princess Penelope, cleans the cage, clips her nails, gives baths, and lots of snuggles. I think it might be too much responsibility for a 12-13 year old just because they can get sick so quickly, but I think a 14-15 year old that was reasonably mature would be a great age! I hope your Dad agrees. You seem to be doing your research.

Patience may be required. Time is on your side, as you get older the reasons to say no will drop off.


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 23, 2013)

She seems like a great owner!  And I hope so, thank you. I sure have been researching, haha.

Sounds good, thanks again.


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 23, 2013)

Update- My mom said she would only be find with it if my dad agreed.

I spoke to my dad; he said not a chance. :-( I asked why he was against it, and he said he just didn't want another pet. (We currently have a dog and a cat.)

I've already made a powerpoint, maybe I'll write an essay now, or just sit and wait to show them this isn't a phase. Aww


----------



## xxkrysta (Dec 26, 2013)

I think asking your parents politely is an excellent start. I know it was for me. To be totally honest, I never thought I would ever get my own hedgehog to care for. It took me four years to finally get a yes from my parents. (I asked for one at the beginning of my freshman year (I was fourteen), and now in my senior year (18) they finally agreed.)

I think it just depends on your demeanor and if you prove to your parents that it isn't something you're going to throw to the side, then they'll finally understand how important this is to you. 

Parents have an extremely soft spot for their kids and they'll do almost anything to keep you happy. My mother fell in love of cutie pictures of hedgehogs that I kept showing her over the years. My dad, however, said they were adorable but he kept saying no because of how expensive they were and he's pretty picky about animals in the house.

In short, I think if you keep hinting around to a hedgehog you will see your parents soften up and they'll start to realize how much having a pet like this means to you. Good luck to you!


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 23, 2013)

That's a great idea, thank you! And congrats on your hedgehog!


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Aw sorry your dad said no.

I am glad you have a stable income and everything. You also do have to keep in mind your parents are gonna be the one driving you to the vet when something is wrong and also they do have to fill out the paper work at the vets for the hedgie because you are still a minor so there si that too, your parents will have to be ok with that. 

Anyway if I were you I would back off your Dad for a while and give him some time, and maybe write your essay but wait till sometime in Jan or perhaps even a little later to ask again, you don't want him to get angry at you asking either.


----------



## bessie2 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. Thanks!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Well a dog and cat is most certainly too much for an average person to take care of, let alone stressed parents. Give him time. Dads are usually like that.


----------

